# Is there anything they don't carry??



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought I'd share pictures of my latest litter, just because I was completely surprised by the variety of colors that popped out. The father of these guys is a satin black tan, the mother is his niece, and she is a pied black tan. The point of the mating was to produce more satins, as the papa is the last satin I have. These are descended from pet shop mice. There were 14 bubs originally, but one died of unknown causes. Seven were left with mom, and six were fostered onto other does I have who had recently had litters. I normally cull, but didn't want to cull any of these until I knew who was satin and who wasn't. They are seven days old in these pictures.
















Okay, the above are the babes left with mom. Quite a few blacks, 1 blue, I think, and 2 who I have no clue on. They remind me a bit of sooty RY's I've had before, but they are just different enough to make me wonder.










Okay, foster group#1. 1 black, another blue? And a chocolate.










Foster group #2. The two not quite white ones just make me scratch my head. They confuse me. The other one looks to me like a sooty RY.

All the babies are black eyed. As far as I've been able to tell from test matings, papa does not carry any c-dilutes. He has produced chocolate and recessive yellow in the past. This is mama's 1st litter, but she has chocolate and RY siblings. And it is possible she carries c^e, since her father carries it. And of course, she's her children's father's niece, so whatever papa carries, she could carry as well.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The yellow one is probably recessive yellow, as well as the darker brownish looking one; the rest are all variations on the black/blue pigment. This means that your two carry recessive yellow, and have presented you with a very nearly perfect representation of the percentage showing the recessive yellow. Those yellow babies will most likely lighten in hue as they age. The sooty yellow should become a lovely deep golden bronze by the age of three or four months.

It's possible that the darker brownish one is chocolate, which is also recessive, but a very light version. Time will tell.


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Those are some beautiful babies!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

you have a dutch in there i think, pic on the right at the top, top left hand corner of the pic and it looks a very good one too from what i can see funny that its popped up in such a mixed litter


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

moustress said:


> The yellow one is probably recessive yellow, as well as the darker brownish looking one; the rest are all variations on the black/blue pigment. This means that your two carry recessive yellow, and have presented you with a very nearly perfect representation of the percentage showing the recessive yellow. Those yellow babies will most likely lighten in hue as they age. The sooty yellow should become a lovely deep golden bronze by the age of three or four months.
> 
> It's possible that the darker brownish one is chocolate, which is also recessive, but a very light version. Time will tell.


I figured I would have recessive yellow in this litter. I haven't had amlitter yet that hasn't had a recessive yellow in it. The blue surprised me though, and all the different variety in shade of color. I gunk I seemsatin coming in on a few of them; I've only had black satins before. Would this effect the shade?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yes satination makes the colour darker


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Bella! I'm really enjoying this litter, just for the variety.



Artuntaure said:


> you have a dutch in there i think, pic on the right at the top, top left hand corner of the pic and it looks a very good one too from what i can see funny that its popped up in such a mixed litter


I think I know which one that you mean, and I think she's marked on only one side of her face. I'll have to double check when I get home from work.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dutch often pops up in litters with piebald; you don't expect it in litters that haven't been pedigreed, but it happens. The established lines that throw Dutch throw things that aren't quite Dutch too.


----------

